# MPD: PPPoE and QinQ in a ISP xDSL aggregation



## derolaeiq (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear all,

I just installed FreeBSD 9.2-RC2, recompiled the kernel, did some tuning, and installed MPD. It was my very first time, and I'm really impressed on the elegance and simplicity of the system. Thanks a lot to all software engineers working on this system.

After making PPPoE working in laboratory (DSLAM... backhauling... FreeBSD used as a BRAS), I was wondering about the best way to aggregate with this FreeBSD box a multitude of DSLAMs (so circa one VLAN for each COsiting where a DSLAM is placed, to do N:1 TR-101 aggregation).

Can MPD via Netgraph  be "QinQ" aware, so I leave just the physical interface, and MPD processess all PADx he can see, both in tagged and untagged frames, or do I have to create N-subinterfaces, and include all the interfaces in the MPD configuration?

What's the best thing to do? Thanks in advance for any advice and... keep up the GREAT work


----------



## torontob2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey, did you end up using FreeBSD as your BRAS software? I am in the same boat and looking for Cisco / Juniper or Redhat BRAS solutions (a third party package provider) but I prefer FreeBSD. However, there is not much out there that I see. We will be providing DSL, Cable, Fiber and all through third party wholesellers. Have you been successful at all?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2017)

Don't expect an answer any time soon. The OP hasn't been seen since he asked the question (in 2013).


----------

